# Scales that a portafilter can fit on?



## Scubadoo (Sep 3, 2012)

Morning,

I'm looking for some digital scales that I can rest a portafilter on, zero, then grind into the portafilter and weigh the grinds with 0.1 g accuracy.

I need something that won't auto-off all the time. Ideally good quality, not the cheap eBay stuff I see but not massively expensive, unless they're a set that would serve the kitchen as well eg. Up to 2 or 3kg.

Has anybody found any?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Can't advise on a particular set but I see lots of people remove the spring from their portafilter which allows them to lift the basket in and out to pop on to the scales. I've just simply measured the beans before I chuck them in to the grinder.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

Dave,

There are few low priced scales that can weigh much above 200gm that 0.1gm resolution, good accuracy and good precision. I recommend that you weigh the basket or a small container with just the beans.

I read an interesting article *http://tinyurl.com/38vrnua* This mentions a "cheater circuit" in cheap scales that recognizes if the load being weighed is within a certain weight of the last thing weighed. If so, then just display the previous answer, instead of what you actually got this time. So, if you are trying to determine the repeatability of your scale, be sure to "cleanse the palate" with a completely different weight between weighings.

Ian


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

I bought the scales you typically see on ebay - they are quite small but i manage to balance my naked portafilter on top (just) - tare - then add grinds to 18g.

They do respond quickly enough not to frustrate you and have definitely improved my coffee.

Be warned - I can't balance my portafilter with spout however !

Be sure to buy scales with free batteries for an easy life ! Hope this helps. Adam


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I use the small scales with a max weight of 1kg and accuracy to 0.1g

The portafilter balances when the cover is used as well. This adds a little height and therefore allows the handle to overhang the edge without affecting the weight reading.

This was the basket does not need to be removed and there is less disturbance of the coffee and less chance of creating a mess by dropping the basket too.


----------

